# Getting Into The Flex Driver App



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Why does it take three login attempts before the app finally accepts my password and lets me into the app? Why isn't once good enough? Once is enough for every other app and website.

And why does the app log you completely out after a period of time? If you've had the app closed for a short time, you have to reenter the password (2 - 3 times) to get back into the app. If you've had it closed for longer, then you have to reenter both your user ID and password to get back in. Why??? With Uberlyft you just enter your ID and password one time and that's it.

It's as if the geeks at Amazon sat down at a meeting and decided how to make this app as frustrating as possible for drivers. Don't even get me started on the shite route planning and mapping interface.

/rant.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Maybe choose an easier password? Mine lots in the first time all the time or you could use a password saver I suppose


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

nighthawk398 said:


> Maybe choose an easier password? Mine lots in the first time all the time or you could use a password saver I suppose


I'm not convinced that Amazon's computers would find passwords easy or difficult.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

elelegido said:


> I'm not convinced that Amazon's computers would find passwords easy or difficult.


My point is maybe your fatfingering it as I never have issue with the right password


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

nighthawk398 said:


> My point is maybe your fatfingering it as I never have issue with the right password


Oh, I see. No, I take extra special care to enter it correctly and verify each letter as it goes in. Sometimes it takes two logins but most often it's three.


----------



## Basmati (Sep 14, 2014)

I've had a lot times where it has taken 2 times, and I'm positive I enter the right info. Never seen it take 3 times tho.


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

I use Lastpass so it auto logs me in with a fingerprint reading.


----------



## Just KW (Jun 25, 2016)

jester121 said:


> I use Lastpass so it auto logs me in with a fingerprint reading.


Nothing better than Lastpass.


----------



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

Only time it takes twice is right after I reboot my phone.


----------



## Bobbydan (Mar 29, 2017)

I was in the middle of a route yesterday when I was logged out due to inactivity, wtf.


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

Mine keeps freezing up while trying to scan a package at delivery address. Have to shut down phone and restart it


----------



## Ksaldo (Apr 24, 2017)

I have swiftkey keyboard for android installed and my email is right at the top when I click the email field so I don't have to type the email address everytime, I just click it and its automatically entered and as for the password I have copied and just paste it in the password field. So it literally takes me like 3 seconds to login everytime


----------

